# Lexapro



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Just started taking 10mg Lexapro last night. How has this been for helping people's depression and anxiety? I feel the two of those are responsible for about 90% of my IBS







Any info or advice would be great. My doctor said to take it in the morning, but from reading on here I might take it at night. Thanks


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

It took a good 8 weeks for me to feel a difference. At first I had some tummy troubles and a few very scary panic attacks (worse than usual). But now I can safely say that my mindset it MUCH better than it was. I would constantly think I was going to die from the IBS or that I wanted to die becuase of the IBS. Every thought was a worry all the time. I cried at the drop of a hat and felt little to no control over myself. Granted, I still went to work everyday and most people had no idea how sick I was (except my poor husband and family who took care of me). Now, I can't imagine going off of Lexapro. It has given me part of my life back. I still have pain and C and stress, but it helps me to deal with it better. The thing I love is that I don't feel drugged up at all. I still laugh, cry, get angry...but I can just deal with it all better. It has made me want to live again.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I take the Lexapro at night. It knocks me out and I have the most amazing dreams!! I could swear I live an alternate life somewhere!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi there, I too take lexapro. 10mg a day. i take it at about 2.30pm just because that was the time I got back from the doctor. I have been taking it for 9 and a half weeks and it does take a while to make a difference. probably 8 wks until i felt like i could deal with things better. i dont get as scared about going out and dont cry as much as i used to over the pain. up until this wk it really helped my bowel movements. ive changed diet so ive been getting a bit of D this week. i used to be going 6 or 7 times a day and now i go a maximum of 3 times. i get constant abdominal pain which hasnt gone away for 5 months. i think its been reduced somewhat but its still there. for the first 2 wks i got nauseuous and i also had a sort of panic attack in the supermarket. ive never had one of those before but it was on day 2 of taking it. i had blurred vision and started sweating really badly. Hope this works for you!


----------

